# Conjunctivul în italiană



## florinbrasov

Nu reusesc sa imi dau seama cum as folosesc in italiana conjunctivul din urmatoarele propoziții:
Unul dintre ei începu *să explice* că doriseră *să mă jignească*.
Mi-a venit o idee prin care *să reușesc să câștig* mai mult
Pentru conjunctivul cu valoare imperativă din română avem echivalent?
Ex:
*Să taci* acum!
*Să pleci* de aici!
Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Ai putea să  încerci pe forumul de italiană, eventual folosind exemple în engleză.

Best,


----------



## Sand_Sea

Bună.

Ştiu ceva italiană, dar e mai bine cum a spus farscape să-i întrebi pe specialişti. 

Uno di loro ha comiciato spiegare che hanno voluto offendermi. *verbele nu sunt puse la perfect simplu şi mmcp ca în română, dar sunt tot la formă de trecut.
În concluzie, în locul conjunctivului nostru, ei folosesc infinitivul.

Cât despre "Să pleci de aici!" -  "(Vai) via di qui!"  (andare via e verbul) 
Dacă pui la negativ, e mai clar - "Să nu pleci de aici!"(Nu pleca de aici!) - Non andare via di qui! *italienii folosesc tot infinitivul ( de fapt, imperativul e ca infinitivul pt pers. a 2-a sg, la negaţie).
Să taci acum! - Stai zitto adesso! (stare zitto)

Numai bine,


----------



## anto33

Unul dintre ei începu *să explice* că doriseră *să mă jignească*.
Uno di loro cominciò *a spiegare *che volevano *offendermi.* - INFINITIV

Mi-a venit o idee prin care *să reușesc să câștig* mai mult.
Mi è venuta un'idea che mi *farebbe* *guadagnare* di più.-CONDITIONAL PREZENT + PREZENT

*Să taci* acum! IMPERATIV
Stai zitto! -masculin. Stai zitta!-feminin
Zitto! Zitta!

*Să pleci* de aici! IMPERATIV
Vattene via!
Vai via!
Via di qui!


----------



## Robyyz

"Unul dintre ei începu să explice că doriseră să mă jignească." traducerea ar fi:
"Uno di loro ha cominciato a spiegare che hanno voluto offendermi."
"Mi-a venit o idee prin care să reușesc să câștig mai mult" traducere:
"Ho avuto un idea che io riuscia a guadagnare piu."
Conjuctivul la ei s-ar forma :"che io sappia"..."che io veda", dar nu întotdeuna are aceasta formă.


----------



## jazyk

Din păcate sunt niște greșeli:

"Unul dintre ei începu să explice că doriseră să mă jignească." traducerea ar fi:
"Uno di loro cominciò a spiegare che aveva voluto offendermi."
"Mi-a venit o idee prin care să reușesc să câștig mai mult" traducere:
"Ho avuto un'idea che mi consentirà di guadagnare di più."


----------



## catrafuse

florinbrasov said:


> Nu reusesc sa imi dau seama cum as folosesc in italiana conjunctivul din urmatoarele propoziții:
> Unul dintre ei începu *să explice* că doriseră *să mă jignească*.
> Mi-a venit o idee prin care *să reușesc să câștig* mai mult
> Pentru conjunctivul cu valoare imperativă din română avem echivalent?
> Ex:
> *Să taci* acum!
> *Să pleci* de aici!
> Mulțumesc!




Traducerile lui jazyk  sunt corecte.
În italiană pentru a exprima imperativul la  persoana a două (singular) nu poţi să folosești  formele conjunctivului :

Acuma *să taci*!: 

*Taci !* (TU) 
*Taccia !* (LEI) =  este o forma identică cu conjunctivul persoană a treia. 

*Să pleci* de aici!: 
*Vai *(va') via! (TU)
*Vada *via! (Lei) =  este o forma identică cu conjunctivul persoană a treia.

Ambele fraze ar putea să fie traduse  şi aşa:

Stai (sta')  zitto!

Vattene!


----------

